# Qatar attestation of documents from Australia and UK



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,

I need to attest degrees, marriage cert and the like from Australia and UK for use in Qatar. I am looking for a good reference website on the process for Australia and the UK, and also links to companies that can provide a service to do this in those two countries.

Can anyone help me out? 

Additionally looking for best source of expat information in general for Qatar. And anyone who will let me PM them with questions would help too.

Cheers,
Kangaroo_J


----------

